# How large is your iTunes Music Library File?



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 16, 2002)

mine is up to about 6.2mb. I'm amazed that iTunes runs as smooth as it does...thats 5,600 songs, 27.4GB: 17 straight days of music.


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 16, 2002)

kind of a random topic 

mine is 448 kb,
341 songs, 1.2 days of music


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 16, 2002)

1.7 MB, 1,626 songs, 4.7 days.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *How can you get all those songs into 1.7 MB???? That must be some compression ratio you're using...
> 
> 
> ...



i think he was referring to the size of his iTunes music library file...


----------



## dtmdoc (Nov 16, 2002)

1136 songs / 3 days 14 hours / 5.87 GB

1.37 MB file


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2002)

its a known fact that people dont read whats in the red


----------



## boogieman700 (Nov 17, 2002)

What gives?  I have 670 songs taking up 3.42 GB.
Am I doing something wrong?  I could use some 
more space.


----------



## goynang (Nov 17, 2002)

148kb lib file => 139 Songs | 10.2 hrs | 653mb

Quality, not quantity!


----------



## funkyoucrew (Nov 17, 2002)

Music library: 14,8 MB

13230 songs
432 artists
1053 albums

46,2 days
74,25 GB







Took me 4 months to import all my cd's into iTunes... I work for a music magazine, so i get all promo cd's from the record companies


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 17, 2002)

nice


----------



## kenny (Nov 17, 2002)

Wow. You've got me beat... 

5662 songs
17.9 days
35.29 GB


----------



## h2o_rudy (Nov 17, 2002)

jeez, I thought I had a lot of songs when I got to 300.


----------



## AppMan (Nov 17, 2002)

My music collection pretty weak.

393 songs, 1.1 days, 1.58 gigs


----------



## senne (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by funkyoucrew _
> *Music library: 14,8 MB
> 
> 13230 songs
> ...



do you work for RIFRAF? or which magazine? (i'm from belgium too)


----------



## funkyoucrew (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *do you work for RIFRAF? or which magazine? (i'm from belgium too) *


I work for OUT SOON, a belgian electronic music magazine (esp. house, techno, electro, breakbeats...) check: Out Soon website


----------



## shatfield1529 (Nov 25, 2002)

My collection:
5271 songs, 14.7 days, 19.27 GB

I only encode my music at 128kbps, because my ears don't complain.

I get most of my music from the public library; I just reserve it off their website, check it out, and import it. The library's a good place to get obscure/old stuff like the Beatles, Goldfinger or I even the Matrix soundtrack (not really obscure/old, but the library had it ). 

Since I pay taxes, it is *kinda* mine, right?


----------



## iGuy (Nov 25, 2002)

Not saying, but you all have me beat...

Hey, do you know about Limewire?

Inspired by LimeWire's owner, Mark Gorton, the LimeWire project is a collaborative open source effort involving programmers and researchers from all over the world. The collaborative nature of Gnutella is also reflected in the Gnutella Developers Forum (GDF), of which LimeWire is a participant.

http://www.limewire.com/

-iGuy


----------



## shatfield1529 (Nov 25, 2002)

> Inspired by LimeWire's owner, Mark Gorton, the Limewire project etc.



Wow, thought up by the guy who owns it. Whoda thunk it? 

Sorry, I'm being an ass.  

At least I admitted it, though.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 25, 2002)

500K flat.

437 songs, a little over a day (1:01:38:25), 1.67 GB.

I need an iPod now.


----------



## swizcore (Nov 26, 2002)

Its the quality that counts.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 26, 2002)

i think its the organization that counts. i'm trying to write a program that will fill out all of my id3 tags by looking up the songs on freedb.org.

iTunes works great for manually fixing id3 tags...but only to a certain point. I hope the do cddb integration with iTunes in the next release [I'm talking about fixing existing MP3s, not encoding new ones].


----------



## senne (Nov 26, 2002)

3MB iTunes Music Library

2669 songs, 8:21:39:18 total time, 15,47GB


----------



## swizcore (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fahrvergnuugen _
> *i think its the organization that counts. i'm trying to write a program that will fill out all of my id3 tags by looking up the songs on freedb.org.
> 
> iTunes works great for manually fixing id3 tags...but only to a certain point. I hope the do cddb integration with iTunes in the next release [I'm talking about fixing existing MP3s, not encoding new ones]. *



That will be amazing!!!


----------



## prophet6 (Nov 27, 2002)

13828 songs
40 days
62.69GB (on 120GB FW Drive)

Still only 1/2 way through importing my collection....


----------



## edX (Nov 27, 2002)

prophet6 - are you trying to be like that old commercial and have a copy of every song ever recorded?


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 27, 2002)

I dunno what I would do with all this music, even hearing each song once could take months


----------



## prophet6 (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophet6 _
> *13828 songs
> 40 days
> 62.69GB (on 120GB FW Drive)
> ...



I guess. My problem is that I get tired of hearing a song over and over again....I guess it is a 30's something version of ADD.

...probably why I sprung for XM Sat radio in my car....and both a 5GB (original) and 10GB (new version) iPod....

10GB iPod is Awesome....on both my flights to Korea, and Argentina I never had to hear the same song twice....wonderful!


----------

